# SSD Nachrüsten (Model: Samsung RC530)



## xexecutor (3. Mai 2012)

*SSD Nachrüsten (Model: Samsung RC530)*

Hallo,

ich wollte für mein neues Samsung Notebook evtl eine SSD Platte nachrüsten.

Gibt es da einen Unterschied zu Desktop SSD Platten? Bzw kann ich eine  SSD sowohl in einen Desktop PC als auch in ein Notebook bauen?

Hat jemand das Model : Samsung RC530 und weis darüber bescheid?

bis dann


----------



## Don_Lokus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD Nachrüsten (Model: Samsung RC530)*

Mit wenigen und seltenen Ausnahmen sind nahezu alle SSDs in 2.5" Bauform 
Und diese passen in dein Notebook rein 

Außer natürlich es ist sehr flach und eine maximale Höhe ist vorgegeben, dann musst du diese beim SSD kauf berücksichtigen


----------



## ich111 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD Nachrüsten (Model: Samsung RC530)*

Ein Crucial m4 Slim SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD1) | Geizhals Deutschland dürfte in jedem Fall passen


----------



## xexecutor (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: SSD Nachrüsten (Model: Samsung RC530)*

Danke

Naja ich musste leider feststellen das ich eine SSD nicht "zusätzlich" einbauen kann, sondern komplett mit der alten HDD tauschen muss. Da werde ich wohl noch etwas warten bis die 256GB / 512 GB Platten bezahlbar werden.


----------

